# Skin Mac pour PC



## oohTONY (15 Février 2006)

Bonjour,
Je sais pas si mon sujet à été posté au bon endroit :

Donc voilà, je vais acheter un Mac dans 4 mois un peu près et en attendant je voudrais trouver un Skin qui transforme l'apparence de mon PC en celle d'un Mac.

Je voudrais savoir si un tel truc ralentit beaucoup l'ordi ? Si il y a un risque pour l'ordi ? Si on peut l'enlever facilement et pour finir si vous connaîtriez pas un Skin bien ?

Merci de votre aide, à bientôt


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Février 2006)

Bonjour, 
regardes du coté du forum "customisation" et plus particulierement ce fil : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=109496


----------



## oohTONY (15 Février 2006)

Re :
J'ai fait une recherche et j'ai enfin trouvé un truc qui à l'aire vraiment génial !!!
Seul hic, il fait 30Mo et en bas débit (56k) sa met 3 heures mais tampis le résultat à l'aire superbe et j'ai craqué !
Le logicièl de Skin pour transformer son PC en un véritable Mac est : WinOSX 2 !


http://www.winosx.com/ < le site

Captures d'écran :










_J'ai bien tappé le texte comme ça si quelqu'un fait une recherche il tombera ici_

je vous dirrais si c'est bien ce soir (le temps que sa télécharge...)


----------



## ultra' (15 Février 2006)

http://ieub.free.fr/index.php c'est le top


----------



## DarkAdri (27 Avril 2008)

Salut tt lmonde !

J'ai été sur le site http://ieub.free.fr/index.php que t'avais dis, _ultra' _, mais comment on fait pour "installer" les icones téléchargées ? Dans quel dossier (répertoire) ? Merci de ta réponse mm si je pose cette question très tard ! lol

a+


----------



## well_not (10 Juin 2008)

bonsoir,
je souhaite installer winosx sur mon pc. je voudrai savoir si ça modifie mes programmes, mes documents et si, je peux a n'importe quel moment le désinstaller comme un logiciel habituel ? parce que les mac, j'adore ça, mais j'ai pas encore tout à fait les moyens :rose:.

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2008)

Bienvenue Well-Not,

Je ne connais pas le monde PC, cependant, un bon début si tu parles Anglais, c'est Win Customize. Tu peux également regarder sur Deviantart, comme sur ce Screenshot PC ou celui-là, ou l'apparence est très proche de la pomme. Dans la description tu as le noms des softs avec les liens.


----------



## well_not (15 Juin 2008)

et ces programmes sont sans danger ?
je veux dire, je peux les désinstaller quand je veux, et ils n'affectent pas mes données (programmes, logiciels, sauvegardes, jeux : sims 2 etc ...) ?
merci beaucoup, ils ont l'air super !


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2008)

La seule chose c'est que ça bouffe de la ressource.
La custo majeure, c'est Flyakite, on s'y croirait
_Note : sur la mire de login de la page ouèbe, inutile de rentrer ton nom, tu cliques sur Login et c'est tout_ 

Après, cliquer sur le finder dans le dock pour les infos, ou tu te balades dans les menus déroulants, bref à toi de voir.

J'ai ça depuis 5 ans sur le PC au boulot, et ça fait des envieux. Et si aucun collègue n'a opté pour le skin OSX, ils sont plusieurs à avoir adopté le dock !

Bon amusement


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

Bluffant


----------



## well_not (15 Juin 2008)

ok ok ! merci
mais (je dois commencer à être vraiment chiante) si j'ai bien compris, mon wifi intégré marchera toujours, et j'aurais encore tous les docs sans problèmes ? je pourrai les lire normalement ?
mais vous pouvez me dire comment désinstaller, au cas où ? 
parce que mon pc est pas très vieux et j'aimerai le garder en bon état longtemps, donc ne pas le plomber avec un programme/skin mac que je ne pourrai jamais jeter...
Merci encore !


----------



## Romuald (16 Juin 2008)

Je confirme que tout le reste fonctionne à l'identique.

Et pour desinstaller, je n'ai jamais essayé, mais le thème OSX est un thème windows comme un autre et doit se désinstaller par simple suppression. Quant à flyakite c'est un programme qui doit se désinstaller comme n'importe quel programme (configuration -> ajouter ou supprimer un programme).


----------

